# The Benefits of Oregano



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

The Benefits of Oregano



> There are many naturally occurring herbs that are beneficial to both humans and animals. In fact, the vast majority of these herbs have something positive to offer, and many are used in holistic medicines around the globe. One such wonder herb with many great offerings is oregano, a member of the mint family which can be purchased in both a dried, crushed plant form and as oregano oil.
> 
> Oregano makes for delicious Italian foods, but that is only the beginning. It has been reported that...


Read more about this article here...


----------

